# Edge getting slower and slower, needs periodic reboot.



## sockgap (Sep 20, 2006)

A few times recently I've noticed the above symptoms. When the Edge is at its worst, going from My Shows to a program page takes like 20 seconds. A reboot restores it to normal, but the problem eventually reoccurs. Looks like a bad leak, either of memory or another resource (e.g. spawning too many subprocesses).


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a new Edge, and am having similar difficulties. I can load the "My Shows" list quickly enough, but moving to the next screen by clicking on any entry takes 20-30 seconds. Often, the My Shows listing indicates there is unviewed content for that program, but when the next screen opens, there are no listings.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

I was able to resolve my problem today during a brief chat session with TiVo support. They had me go to Network Settings and download whatever content is accessed there, then unplug the power from the TiVo Edge when the download was complete. I plugged the machine back in after 30 seconds, and everything was fixed. Maybe I could have figured that out on my own eventually, but in this case TiVo Support had me up and running in under 20 minutes.


----------

